# Toy Poodles @ 1 week old



## Sivaro

Forgot to say, there is one male and two females.


----------



## kathyd

They're adorable! And so shiny. Looking forward to seeing pictures of them growing up.


----------



## tannerokeefe

aw, how precious!!


----------



## WonderPup

Awwwwwwwwwwwww, how cute they are. *sigh* it's killing me, I want a puppy!!! LoL


----------



## Sivaro

Thanks everyone. The pups are doing very good. They are little fatties which is always good to see. Very quiet and contented.


----------



## Yorkiecrazy

So cute!! I love the forth picture were the puppy is looking up. So precious!!!


----------



## Sivaro

Yorkiecrazy said:


> So cute!! I love the forth picture were the puppy is looking up. So precious!!!


Thankyou Yorkiecrazy. Yes I love that pic, he looks so cute there.


----------



## Cardi2008

I want one!!!


----------



## Sivaro

Cardi2008 said:


> I want one!!!



Kewl, I will post Pak one to you now ound:


----------



## WonderPup

LoL, I can just see that now. UPS arrives with a barking package that has a wetspot in one corner.


----------



## Sivaro

WonderPup said:


> LoL, I can just see that now. UPS arrives with a barking package that has a wetspot in one corner.



Honest to god, they are post pak trained, I swear ound:


----------



## Pamela

precious!


----------



## mercymoon

Awww congrats on your new litter, they are so precious!


----------



## WonderPup

Oh, so they'll be quiet and not pee in the box?? Well done Siv!


----------



## IPP

Very cute!

Go ahead and over-night me one of your package potty trained puppies, too!:bootyshake:


----------



## jester's mom

Awww, how adorable!! I love puppy "pig" piles...lol. And, puppy breath, nothing better.  Congratulations.


----------



## Sivaro

Thankyou everyone. Im quite happy with these children. So far they look very nice types.



WonderPup said:


> Oh, so they'll be quiet and not pee in the box?? Well done Siv!


Oh yes, They get trained from day dot :whoo:



> Very cute!
> 
> Go ahead and over-night me one of your package potty trained puppies, too!


IPP, your on lol



> Awww, how adorable!! I love puppy "pig" piles...lol. And, puppy breath, nothing better. Congratulations.


jm, Yes I seperate them so you can see each individual shot and they just go back and crawl on eachother to keep the warmth. I guess its just a security blanket for them too.


----------



## Sasha

Those are gorgeous!Black as ink lol and so shiney. I have two yrs to wait for any poodle pups if I decide to breed her but have 3 weeks to wait for doberman puppies. They are lushious kissers at very early age hehe..guess cause they are much bigger when born. I will be sure to post lots of pics of those dobe babies too. I hope the one my hubby keeps will be a red dobe. I just love the ones that are actually the color of a copper penny...rare though...usually reds are more brownish auburn.


----------



## Blue Fox

Very cute Siv :smile: they are so black and shiney, just beautiful. OH said this morning he wants a small dog he can have with him all the time and I just happen to have a toy in on Friday to groom so I reckon this is my chance to plant the seed for an insy winsy poo :rofl:


----------



## spoofan

They are incredibly cute.


----------



## Sivaro

Thankyou everyone. Tomorrow is photo day as its their 2 week old birthday ound:



Blue Fox said:


> Very cute Siv :smile: they are so black and shiney, just beautiful. OH said this morning he wants a small dog he can have with him all the time and I just happen to have a toy in on Friday to groom so I reckon this is my chance to plant the seed for an insy winsy poo :rofl:


BF, that is so funny. Is he a truckie or what does he do?


----------



## Blue Fox

No he works for Telstra, he's the lovely fix it man who comes to your house when your phone breaks down :rofl:


----------



## Michelle Underwood

OH MY GOODNESS!!! So precious! I want one too!!!!


----------



## Sivaro

Heres the kids at 2 1/2 weeks old

first is boy then both girls


----------



## WonderPup

Awwwwww teeny baby puppies are ALWAYS sooo cute. Hope they continue to do well for you Siv!


----------



## Sivaro

Thanks ladies. They are really cute at this stage. They are a repeat mating of the white ones I posted last year.


----------

